# sterelization reversal



## vivey (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all!!!
i am new here,i am 35 with two boys age 14 and 8 and a had 1 miscarage 2004,then i had sterelization or tubal ligation the same year,  after few months my husband pass away in 2005,but nw i am in a good relationship and we will be getting married soon but my prblm is i need to knw if there is a doctor in Ireland that can do the reversal and hw much it cost nd hw successfull is the proceedure i realy want to have a child again the other thing is my two boys were C sec but nw i want to go for normal birth after i revers the tubal is that possible.is is possible to have normal birth after two C sec?? pls help


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi as a fertility friend and also a health care professional, I can tell you some docs here will reverse sterilisation and the succes rate varies.  It is something you would have to speak to an consultant gynaecologist about, I know that Dr.Mcfaul has preformed this procedure before but I am sure more doctors here also do.  Dr. Mcfaul is based in the royal and city hospital.  He is a excellant doctor.  I also think that this can be done on the NHS but not 100% sure.  As for normal delivery following c section, it is possibole but very individual to each individual case and the consultant would have to decide what is best for both you and baby.

Hope this helps,
Take  care
Plusone xxxx


----------



## vivey (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry to bother you but do u knw any dr around dublin by any chance?


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

No I have no idea of a name of any doc in Dublin, but I am sure there will be one.  I know that some docs are apprehensive to carry out sterilisation on young woman in the first place so I am sure there are some that are willing to reverse it.  I know that Dr McFaul does take private patients so if your unsuccesful in Dublin you could lways travel and have it done privately, though not sure of cost.

Plusone


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Vivey....

Im in england  but had a reversal in march 06... its not available on NHS (england ) and the cost was £4500. I had my tubes clipped 5 years earlier.
My surgeon gave us a 10% success rate and that it declines with age... i was 34 when i got my reversal. Its a major operation (like a hysterectomy i was told) i needed 8wks off wk to recover and have a nice long scar across my abdomen. A few weeks after the operation i had a HSG to test the patency of the tubes.... the dye only went through my left tube... and partially at that... the right was no good.. 

Having said all that, i did manage to conceive naturally 4 months after the operation and now have my super gorgeous miracle boy, hes 2.
Unfortunately we havent been so lucky since and are now doing ivf.. looks like this first go at ivf has failed also but hey.. ....

Ask away if you have any questions, only sorry i cant be more specific in relation to where you live..

Oh and Good Luck XX
Sammeee


----------



## vivey (Apr 27, 2009)

hi sammeee
it took me a long time to repond to u i realy realy admire u that was very brave of u to go on with the op even after all they told u but hey a woman is got to do what a woman's got to do to fullfill urself i realy want a child now no matter what it takes it is rather expensive i agree but i am detemind to go whatever it takes to have that child even if it can only be one or maybe i will be lucky and get twins wen the time comes as i have a history of twins in my family both frm my mom and dad's families so now it up to me to raise cash and get the op or the ivf thanks for everything hun,but can i ask if u dont mind hw did u feel wen u wake up after the op ?and hw long were u in the hospital after surgery?


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Vivey

I was a bit groggy as you'd expect when i woke up but i had no pain. I had told the anashetic guy and surgeon that my main fear was waking up in pain ( this happened to me when i got sterilised )... I was on morphine bth i didnt really need it, had a couple of shots for effect but told them i could come off it!!..

walking was quite difficult as i couldnt stand straight, due to the tummy staples. The worse thing for me  was the trapped gas.... that was a killer but eventually cleared!

I was in hospital 5 days, but again i didnt mind this, it was bupa so i just enjoyed the relaxing time and decent food!!..

I was off work for 8 weeks, but was starting to feel more like myself much b4 that. 

The best thing i ever did, as i know have my darling son!!.. Unfortunately to date ive had no luck since!!..

Good Luck Xx


----------



## vivey (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi sammeee!!

Thanks o ot that help to prepare me so any suprises but cos i had two c sections i think i hav an idea of the uncofortability of staples.Thanks again hun i will keep u posted.


----------

